# Stripers off the pier



## R DOG (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey ya all, how you doin. I have been havin a blast catchin stripes off ther pier using a spec rig. Two at a time even.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

sweet...thanks fer the heads up.

I'll wait fer em ta grow up and catch em one at a time on a 12'6 heaver, 10/o owner circle hook and a fresh peice of bunker.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I'll second that Emotion!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hhhmmm*

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

What Dog said and what pier you catchin them strips on.

Also welcome aboard


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> I wait fer em ta grow up and catch em one at a time on a 12'6 heaver, 10/o owner circle hook and a fresh peice of bunker.


That aint how Neil tells it...


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

heard there was a buncha cows over at the 
CONCRETE SHIPS


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

baitslingin said:


> heard there was a buncha cows over at the
> CONCRETE SHIPS


Where are the CONCRETE SHIPS>


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Hell, I live in FLORIDA and know where the *CONCRETE SHIPS* are


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

HERES A LINK TO THE
CONCRETE SHIPS

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&t=h&om=0&ll=37.164694,-75.990887&spn=0.040082,0.076904&z=13


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

not sure what pier the o.p was at but while driving buy the ov pier today there sign says "lots of strippers".


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> not sure what pier the o.p was at but while driving buy the ov pier today there sign says "lots of strippers".


hell, im at the wrong pier!!!! wonder what there catchin them on? i tried a stingsilver the other night and she smacked the hell outta me.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

ha yeah i guess it does say "striper" but im sure there are plenty of both there.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

barty b said:


> Hell, I live in FLORIDA and know where the *CONCRETE SHIPS* are


 LOL i live in Tampa and know where the concrete ships of Kiptopeke beach are..
Heck once got stranded on one... 
did the no no.. of going aboard one chilly febuary morning.. and my mooring line parted.. we were exploring and i looked out a port hole and about 50 yards away was my boat... i was inches away from jumping into the chilly chesapeak.. but my buddy talked me out of trying to swim for it.. and after about 40 mins we got the attention of a fellow boater.. and they took us to our boat which was just about to smack into the high rise bridge cbbt.. whooo.. that still is a scary thought.. 
And that was about 10 years ago


----------

